# "صلاة لأجل أصحاب الأمراض المستعصية "



## mary naeem (9 نوفمبر 2013)

"صلاة لأجل أصحاب الأمراض المستعصية "







نشكرك يا إلهنا لأنك دائماً معنا، في صحتنا وبالأكثر وقت مرضنا،
 بل أنت الذي قلت عن كل مريض"كنت مريضاً فزرتموني" .. 
نشكرك ياحبيبنا لأنك تبحث دائماً عنا .. عيناك دائماً علينا .. 
حتى في نوم مرضنا .. تكون شمالك تحت رأسنا ويمينك تعانقنا .. 
قد تعبنا كثيراً وتألمنا كثيراً .. 
لكننا نثق إنك لا تنسى نقطة ألم ولا صرخة آة خرجت من أفواهنا .. 
كل شئ محسوب عندك ولا يضيع شئ يا إل...ة كأس الماء البارد .. 
نطلب منك يا إلهنا رحمة لآهات أنفسنا وآلام أجسادنا وإنكسار أرواحنا.. 
نثق أنك تستطيع أن تقيمنا من مرضنا بكلمة منك .... 
إن سمحت حكمتك ومحبتك ننتظر أن تقول كلمة فنبرأ من مرضنا 
وإن لم تسمح حكمتك فأغمرنا بسلامك في قلوبنا وراحة لأذهاننا المتعبة 
من كتر الأفكار وقوة في أجسادنا حتى نستطيع أن نكمل أيام غربتنا بسلام 
في إسمك القدوس يا إلهنا نطلب 
وبشفاعة القديسة الطاهرة العدرا مريم وكل قديسيك إسمع وإستجب آمين .











​


----------



## sparrow (9 نوفمبر 2013)

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب 
وتحنن علي كل ولادك والمسهم لمسه شفاء بشفاعه ام النور وجميع القديسين


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2013)

آمين - آمين. استجب يا رب!
 يا رب ارحم! 
 يا رب ارحم!
 يا رب ارحم!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*امين ياااااااااارب اسمع واستجيب 
تحنن على كل ولادك المرضى واشفى الامهم واوجاعهم 
لمسة وحدة من ايدك تشفيهم 

*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2013)

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مد ايدك يا رب واشفي المرضى وخفف عنهم آلامهم
ارحمهم برحمتك الواسعة امين ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 نوفمبر 2013)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

يارب اشفي كل مريض

اسمع واستجب ياربي .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*طوباهم الحاملين صليب المرض
دعينا اسمهيا امراض الملكوت, وليست أمراض مستعصية
فكما حمل ابونا بيشوى كامل صليب مرض السرطان
وهو كاهن العلى الذى مجد إلهه بآمانة كهنوته
هكذا كافة مرضى أمراض الملكوت
وفى الألم ..... لن نجد دعما إلا فى الرب يسوع
وفى اجسادكم ... تشاركون جسد المسيح المتألم
ربنا يباركك ..... ويعينك فى حمل صليبك *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب ارحم واشفى جميع المرضى
والمتعبين امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم يارب تحنن علي كل من يدعوك 
يارب انت الة المحبة والرحمة 
لا تدعنا نتالم من الامراض 
بل بسلطانك الشافى 
انزعة عنا وعن سائر شعبك 
نعلن بيك ايمانا 
وبنتمسك بوعودك 
وبنقولك ملناش غيرك يا الهنا 
استجب لصرخات قلوبنا 
وامسح دموع عينينا 
انتا ابوبنا وصادق في وعدك 
استجيب يارب لأنات قلوبنا 
وتعب انفسنا 
ولك المجد الدائم الي الابد 
امين
​


----------



## max mike (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*اااااااااااااامين يااااااااااااارب استجب واشفى كل مريض​*


----------



## Nemo (17 نوفمبر 2013)

اقبل طلبات عبيدك يارب امين


----------

